# funny.



## crazy banana (Jan 8, 2009)

i didnt know piranha-fury had a reptile section, but since i found it i might as well go ahead and share a sad story. i have fake plants in my tank with suction cups, so to make them stick to the wall i dip it in the water bowl. well the water bowl was covered by another plant, so i dunk and my hand smells funny. i was like why does it smell so bad, like ammonia, well i look in the water bowl and it was full of snake sh*t. the sad part is i cleaned the water bowl like 8 hours earlier. good thing i noticed so he could drink without the fear of dropping dead.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

You should be changing that water at least every 2-3 days if not daily.
snakes use the waster to help get the skin off and also occasionally will drink it if it is not moist enough in the tank.

Post pics when you get the chance.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Ya i know when bearded dragons are constapated, the best thing is to give them a bath since it will encourage them to crap. They usually do to right in the bath.


----------

